# heater core



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Any thoughts on the aluminum replacement heater core from Spectra?


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

I replaced mine just 25 miles ago on my 69'. Good fit with no issues yet.


----------

